
NSA Documents Reveal Network of Agents, Details of Coup and Voice Matching Tech - amoshi
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/15/nsa-edward-snowden-whistleblower-document-leaks/
======
amoshi
Original title (too long)

 _328 NSA Documents Reveal “Vast Network” of Iranian Agents, Details of a Key
Intelligence Coup, and A Fervor for Voice Matching Technology_

